# 2006 gto unknown cv axles



## camaro69 (Jun 7, 2012)

Do you have some experince with these axles?
Drive Shaft Shop Axle - Level 2.9 - JDM parts: Honda, Toyota, Nissan - Japanese aftermarket and performance car parts

My left axle is nearly dead. Other axle sets costs 800 and more thats nearly 1300 $ with taxes and shiping to europe... My car have only CAI, LT and tune maybe in future i will put sleeper cam This car wont see more then 440 rwhp and these axles are for 475. Is it ok?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

2 red flags for me:
1) "and have one of the wildest heat treats known to man."
What does that meen?? What kind of heat treats?? Is that like meen it was rubbed with hot peppers or somethin?? 
2) "and will take whatever power you want to push into them."
Yet it states max HP is 475??
Also it's not clear if that price is for 1 axle or for two.


----------



## 06BLACKGTO64 (Oct 30, 2010)

yea thats a very vague description


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I'd buy a used axle off eBay or somewhere like that. You can find them for $100 or less. Run it until it breaks. Usually wheel hop or full drag slicks is what does them in


----------



## ViperT4 (Jul 18, 2010)

svede1212 said:


> I'd buy a used axle off eBay or somewhere like that. You can find them for $100 or less. Run it until it breaks. Usually wheel hop or full drag slicks is what does them in


quoted for truth.


----------

